# Windows 8 fails to boot after most recent update. Intermittent flashing screen.



## Jonny1989 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey all. 

Hope someone can help me. I've searched my way through google and seen a lot of people with this problem but it doesn't seem to have happened to anyone except myself directly after the Feb 13th update for Windows.

After I update and shutdown, when trying to boot up the PC again, it will get to the Windows 8 logo with the loading graphic, then at the point where it would usually display the start menu (as always after booting, do not have a login on boot set up) it will just bin out to an intermittent flashing black screen, it flashes about ever 3 secs. If I click with the mouse then the cursor appears and stays there until the next flash where it disappears until being clicked again. 

The only way around it that I have managed to find so far is to hit F12 on the motherboard splash screen to get into the boot menu. After changing absolutely nothing on here (I'm not savvy enough to fiddle around in a BiOS, I do networks not pc tweaking!) and simply exiting it, it will then give me the "Windows failed to boot properly" screen and allows me to system restore from there. I can restore back to the 8th of Feb before the update, and everything is absolutely fine. So, I did that, and sure enough after a day or so when I went to shutdown it asked me to update and shutdown again. I did, to see if the same thing would happen, and sure enough it did. So I've had to restore back to the 8th again and lose any work/files I've done in the last day. 

Has anyone else experienced this, and managed to sort it? I've done updates before but they've never messed anything up. This PC is new, I built it at the end of Dec and it has been absolutely perfect until this. Perhaps might be worth restoring from the win 8 disk? 

I really hope someone can help!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

If your problem seems to be specific to one update, what update is it? We can see if any "known-issues" are published.

Till then, visit Windows Update manually, and select Check for Updates. Then, from the list of updates, right-click the one that is producing the problem, and select "Hide update". Then exit Windows update.

You can always later try that update, after enough time has gone by and Microsoft might have released an updated version that will fix its bad side-effects. [you'll use the "restore hidden updates" option to see that update in the list agaiin].

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

